# Club Nintendo year over, can't wait for next year!



## Rockman! (Jun 29, 2009)

Ohmigosh, I can't wait.

I wants my prize.
My status is Platinum.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2009)

AWW CRAP, I GOTTA CALL THEM STILL.

-Needs to Register Three Games thatl ost PINs-


----------



## DKelly (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm Platinum too!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope the prize is good!


----------



## DKelly (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah!


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 29, 2009)

What do you think the prizes will be?

I'm thinking there will be 1 awesome one and 2 good ones.


----------



## Caleb (Jun 29, 2009)

i got to register a few more games tonight than.


----------



## DKelly (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah ! awesome and 2 good


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

i am platinum, and i still have a bunch of games left that i havent done the polls for yet, but they dont expire untill like 2014 should i save them? do all your points go away after the year ends? i am confused... do i need to spend all of my points now?


----------



## DKelly (Jun 29, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> i am platinum, and i still have a bunch of games left that i havent done the polls for yet, but they dont expire untill like 2014 should i save them? do all your points go away after the year ends? i am confused... do i need to spend all of my points now?


No your confusing me...?


----------



## Caleb (Jun 29, 2009)

I need 10 more points for gold.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

DKelly said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well he said that the year ends tomorrow. and i havent spent any of my coins. will the coins dissapear after the year ends?


----------



## daveyp1997 (Jun 29, 2009)

yes


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

ook, but this prize people are talking about do you automatically get it if you are a platinum member or do you have to use coins to get it?


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 29, 2009)

some one wanna explain to me??


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

needs helps pleases


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 29, 2009)

Wait, wait!
So to get the prize, do you we have to buy something from the shop?
Or do they just mail it to me without buying anything?
Also, do my points expire after tomorrow?


----------



## Orange (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't see anything about this on the site...


----------



## Caleb (Jun 29, 2009)

How do i get coins for Wii ware and VC?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 29, 2009)

Caleb said:
			
		

> How do i get coins for Wii ware and VC?


They just come up on your list 2 weeks after you buy the game.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Wait, wait!
> So to get the prize, do you we have to buy something from the shop?
> Or do they just mail it to me without buying anything?
> Also, do my points expire after tomorrow?


thats what i am saying... we needz hewp


----------



## Caleb (Jun 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Caleb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, i need 10 more points but im out of games.


----------



## ipodawesum (Jun 29, 2009)

yeah! imma platinum too.
i wonder what the prize will be.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

OKAY PEOPLE I AM GOING TO EXPLAIN THIS.

You get points for games you register.
If you get 300 points you get gold, and at the end of the Club Nintendo year, youget a GOLD level prize. You keep your coins.*

And if you get 600+ coins, then you are Platinum, and you get a PLATINUM level prize at the end of the Club Nintendo year. ZYou keep your coins.*

*<small>Your points, however, do not roll over towards your next status</small>


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

ok so we can save for something we actually want. thanks for this and if yu are wrong i am going to kill you!


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

LOOK AT WHAT JAPAN GOT!!! 


http://nintendo.joystiq.com/photos/club-nintendo-awesomeness/1075101/


I would get it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

Wouldn't it be awesome if Nintendo said," FOr all of you guys who got PLatinum Status, we are going to give you Heart Gold or Soul SIlver, whichever you prefer, RIGHT NOW!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2009)

-_-"

http://nintendo.joystiq.com/photos/club-nintendo-awesomeness/1077226/


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -_-"
> 
> http://nintendo.joystiq.com/photos/club-nintendo-awesomeness/1077226/


STOOPID!


----------



## rafren (Jun 29, 2009)

I just got Gold....BE SURE TO POST what Platinum prize is...


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 29, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be awesome if Nintendo said," FOr all of you guys who got PLatinum Status, we are going to give you Heart Gold or Soul SIlver, whichever you prefer, RIGHT NOW!


I'd *censored.2.0* bricks.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -_-"
> 
> http://nintendo.joystiq.com/photos/club-nintendo-awesomeness/1077226/


Lol, watch us get that as the Platinum prize.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think so Mister.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would freaking start ot cry.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 29, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> -_-"
> 
> http://nintendo.joystiq.com/photos/club-nintendo-awesomeness/1077226/


Boy, if it is the platinum prize then that would seriously suck hard.


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2009)

So you need to get Platinum to be the number one prize or gold? Also will they send it to us or will they call us or what do we do?

Currently I'm Platinum.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> So you need to get Platinum to be the number one prize or gold? Also will they send it to us or will they call us or what do we do?
> 
> Currently I'm Platinum.


I'd assume that would claim the prize within the time allotted, Platinum for the best prize, and it'll get sent to us.

I'm Platinum.


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

I think the platinum prize is going to be a T-Shirt with nintendo on it.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> I think the platinum prize is going to be a T-Shirt with nintendo on it.


that would be a terrible prize that i could probably make for 20 bucks! and if they did the heart gold and soul silver thing then i would look like this> :gyroidsideways:  :gyroiddance:  :gyroidsideways:  but that would never happen.. :throwingrottenapples:


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're right.

I say since America is stronger than Japan military wise we threaten to bomb them until we get what we want.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 29, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe that Japan's robots could pwn us...


----------



## John102 (Jun 29, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol their talking toilets have nothing on our forces.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 29, 2009)

i already won the purple wii remote


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 29, 2009)

-Stares at topic with confusion-
Im not a Nintendo fangirl.. sorry.. e.o


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 29, 2009)

AmyRawr said:
			
		

> -Stares at topic with confusion-
> Im not a Nintendo fangirl.. sorry.. e.o


Then why did you join this site? 0_o


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2009)

I just spoke with a guy on the phone and he said just keep going back on club nintendo and the nintendo site and he said they might be shipping the prizes in october.


----------



## AmyRawr (Jun 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> AmyRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I play AC. I dont sign up for all those event thingamabobs.


----------



## Hal (Jun 29, 2009)

I wanna know what Ill get.


----------



## Hal (Jun 29, 2009)

I wanna know what Ill get.


----------



## TigerCrossing (Jun 29, 2009)

A wii remote safety cover! only with Nintendo written on it! lol


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> AmyRawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you dont have to be a nintendo fanboy/girl to join this site...

edit: this is directly from club nintendo .com
Earn an Elite Status Reward

Club Nintendo members or family accounts who reach an Elite Gold or Platinum status by June 30, 2009 will be eligible to receive a special reward. If you've reached an elite status, visit Club Nintendo after June 30th for more information as to when these special rewards will be announced. Once these rewards have been announced, you will have limited time to accept the reward, so please check back often. We will also email the address on your account to let you know that you can redeem your special reward for achieving elite status. If you are part of a Club Nintendo family account, only the Account Administrator will be able to accept the reward on behalf of your family.
If you have not yet reached an elite status, simply earn more Coins before the Club Nintendo year ends on June 30th. If you earn a total of 300 Coins, you will reach Gold status and be able to redeem the Gold status special reward. Earn a total of 600 Coins and reach Platinum status to be able to redeem the Platinum status special reward! If you are part of a Club Nintendo family account, the Coins that each family member earns are combined, so you have a better chance to reach Gold or Platinum status as a family. View our FAQ for more information.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm getting both prizes!!!!


----------



## Nic (Jun 29, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I have a question. Currently I have 320 points but it says I'm a platinum member so do I still get my platinum gift or gold gift?


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 29, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I knew someone would say that.  But you'd be better off in an off-topic forum then a video game forum IMO.  But I can believe you don't have to be a big fan of Video Games to join this site.


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 29, 2009)

Lol, Imagine if this was the Platinum prize.







This is totally worth the $600 we spent on games to attain Platinum.
/sarcasm


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Lol, Imagine if this was the Platinum prize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahhahahaha that would be hilarious, is game and watch collection worth it?


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 29, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't open it, it's worth it. 
It's going to be a collector's item someday. 
But if you wanna play it, that's your choice and in my opinion, you could always wait for more prizes.


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 29, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to sell it for lots of money in the future or feel proud you owned a copy of the game, sure.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 29, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> reedstr16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


k


----------



## PaJami (Jun 29, 2009)

Okay, let me get this straight. Tonight, I got 600 coins. I'm platinum now, and I spent 500 of my coins *Animal Crossing Playing Cards  * I have 120 coins now. Will I get a "surprise" sent to me tomorrow, or what? Sorry if it was already posted, I'm in a hurry and can't skim ATM.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 29, 2009)

uhm i wanna join club nintendo


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 29, 2009)

i dont know how


----------



## Shade (Jun 29, 2009)

I just joined Club Nintendo and I'm already a gold member


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jun 29, 2009)

im a gold member... i should've never threw away those registration sheets years ago...


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 30, 2009)

Make that right now it ended >:O


----------



## help with login (Jun 30, 2009)

*Club Nintendo year over, can&#39;t wait for next year&#33;*

..


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 30, 2009)

help with login said:
			
		

> I WANNA *** 2 UR TOWN


NO THANK U.


----------



## help with login (Jun 30, 2009)

*Club Nintendo year over, can&#39;t wait for next year&#33;*

..


----------



## NikoKing (Jun 30, 2009)

help with login said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Points to town description* Sold City Folk so I can't.  Anyways, I wonder what the prizes will be :/


----------



## rafren (Jun 30, 2009)

Me 2.


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 30, 2009)

help with login said:
			
		

> I WANNA *** 2 UR TOWN


inb4wrongplace


----------



## Orange (Jun 30, 2009)

I've got 2515 stars.
But I don't get the Gold and Platinum status...


----------



## rafren (Jun 30, 2009)

Ohhh....I heard you can get wii points for stars in the U.K right?


----------



## Conor (Jun 30, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> Ohhh....I heard you can get wii points for stars in the U.K right?


Yes you can.


----------



## John102 (Jun 30, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> Okay, let me get this straight. Tonight, I got 600 coins. I'm platinum now, and I spent 500 of my coins *Animal Crossing Playing Cards  * I have 120 coins now. Will I get a "surprise" sent to me tomorrow, or what? Sorry if it was already posted, I'm in a hurry and can't skim ATM.


yes, it ts as all the coins you've earned, not how much you have right now.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2009)

When are we getting this?


----------



## John102 (Jun 30, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> When are we getting this?


*sigh*

do I have to explain everything to you guys, Reedstr16 already posted this.




			
				Club Nintendo said:
			
		

> Club Nintendo members or family accounts who reach an Elite Gold or Platinum status by June 30, 2009 will be eligible to receive a special reward. If you've reached an elite status, visit Club Nintendo after June 30th for more information as to when these special rewards will be announced. Once these rewards have been announced, you will have limited time to accept the reward, so please check back often. We will also email the address on your account to let you know that you can redeem your special reward for achieving elite status. If you are part of a Club Nintendo family account, only the Account Administrator will be able to accept the reward on behalf of your family.
> If you have not yet reached an elite status, simply earn more Coins before the Club Nintendo year ends on June 30th. If you earn a total of 300 Coins, you will reach Gold status and be able to redeem the Gold status special reward. Earn a total of 600 Coins and reach Platinum status to be able to redeem the Platinum status special reward! If you are part of a Club Nintendo family account, the Coins that each family member earns are combined, so you have a better chance to reach Gold or Platinum status as a family. View our FAQ for more information.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2009)

GODDAMN so I have to go there every damn day!? I wanna know now!


----------



## Nic (Jun 30, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that is why I made a family account. Also the prizes don't ship until October that is what a Nintendo representative told me.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Jun 30, 2009)

i only have 150 coins


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 30, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> i only have 150 coins


HAHAHAHA then maybe you should have spammed the boards with topic about wanting pins.


----------



## PaJami (Jun 30, 2009)

I have one more question. Kinda off topic, but how long do the prizes you spend coins on typically take to ship?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 30, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I have one more question. Kinda off topic, but how long do the prizes you spend coins on typically take to ship?


I think Garrett said it took his like, 2 days.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jun 30, 2009)

i am still debating whether i should get game and watch collection or not, it doesnt look very fun but i hear that i could sell it for a lot later on, if i didnt open it


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 30, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> i am still debating whether i should get game and watch collection or not, it doesnt look very fun but i hear that i could sell it for a lot later on, if i didnt open it


IDK if you should.

I mean, 800 bucks for remakes of 3 games is kinda steep.

But if they come out wiht the limited edition DS's, I am going to get one and then sell it for like, 500 bucks.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 30, 2009)

They had better have a special edition DS lite ...


----------



## comptongnome (Jun 30, 2009)

i got the wiimote holder and thats nice and i now have 850 coins and im just waiting for more prizes but i like the hanafunda cards


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 1, 2009)

i think that i will wait for better prizes...


----------



## tikitorch55 (Jul 1, 2009)

how do u get the prize


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

The "special rewards" will be announced at the end of July!


----------



## StormyDark (Jul 1, 2009)

You are very annoying on these boards RockmanEXE, lol.

But that really sucks at the end of July. That's a whole another month! I can't wait that long!

But the good thing is, your coin balance remains the same for next year! Hopefully I'll get loads more coins through out the year.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 1, 2009)

reedstr16 said:
			
		

> i am still debating whether i should get game and watch collection or not, it doesnt look very fun but i hear that i could sell it for a lot later on, if i didnt open it


Well, you could always eBay the game rewards.
They're usually in the 30-40 dollar range if they're used, and 60-70 if new.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 1, 2009)

I had 800 coins and I got Animal Crossing cards and a Wii Remote holder... I hope I made a good choice <.<

*actually, I had 500, bought cards, then got 300 and bought the Wii Remote Holder*


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 1, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> I had 800 coins and I got Animal Crossing cards and a Wii Remote holder... I hope I made a good choice <.<


The Wii Remote holder sucks. I'll edit this post later with an IRL pic.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...Thanks for telling me this the day after I bought it <.< 
xD


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jul 1, 2009)

It's July 1st and we still don't know what the prizes are... why'd the move the date from June 30th to July?


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 1, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could've asked TBT for some help.


----------



## PaJami (Jul 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess I assumed it would be good... Anyway, that looks alright. I know I should've gotten something else *like the game, then sold it...* but I'll be satisfied with a WiiMote holder and Animal Crossing Playing cards.


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 1, 2009)

cornman64 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so gonna rain on your parade.






This holder is only $10.00


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

hey, if we have some old gba games or something can we still register them?


----------



## -Aaron (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> hey, if we have some old gba games or something can we still register them?


Yea, but they won't count for coins.


----------



## rafren (Jul 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup. :santagyroid:


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

rafren said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what will they count as?


----------



## PaJami (Jul 1, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornman64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...I should have gotten Game & Watch collection... At least that's worth 50 bucks!


----------



## rafren (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks cornman! I I was wondering what that holder looked like!


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> rafren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'll count as "Hey man, thanks for registering dis crap. Now register some more!"



> Congratulations! You reached  Platinum  status and earned a Special Reward.
> 
> Club Nintendo Special Rewards will be announced by the end of July 2009. We will send you an email notification when your reward is available.
> 
> ...


>.>


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why the *censored.3.0* should I register it then?

pfffft, cheap Nintendy.
pfffft, even cheaper nintendy of america.


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Jul 1, 2009)

i bougt the holder
and reached gold


Now im going to go steal some papers from friends! XD


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you registered them back when I think NSider was still around, you got Wallpapers and crap.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jul 1, 2009)

What does registering your games even mean?


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 1, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> What does registering your games even mean?


You take the slip of paper out of the case, go to club.nintendo.com, sign up(If you haven't, if you have, sign in) and register them.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 1, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And then get some pretty crappy prizes from NOA.


----------



## John102 (Jul 1, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now, NOJ is a different story.


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

StormyDark said:
			
		

> You are very annoying on these boards RockmanEXE, lol.
> 
> But that really sucks at the end of July. That's a whole another month! I can't wait that long!
> 
> But the good thing is, your coin balance remains the same for next year! Hopefully I'll get loads more coins through out the year.


I don't think I'm annoying ...

 :gyroidconfused:


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jul 1, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> StormyDark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I neva think of Rockman as "Annoying"


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

Well, that's one.

And I'm sure if I made a topic about it, it wouldn't help.


----------



## reedstr16 (Jul 1, 2009)

haha ya if you made a topic about it i think that it would be very annoying. wait how does this guy who has 4 posts say that you are annoying? thats just annoying...


----------



## cornymikey (Jul 1, 2009)

what was the platinum/gold reward?


----------



## Rockman! (Jul 1, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> what was the platinum/gold reward?


It's being announced July 30th.


----------

